# Question for those who have hunted turkey during third seaso



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I have alot of private land that I can hunt on for turkeys. I am thinking about the 2 season, but I was wondering how vocal the turkeys are during third season? Do they work the calls at all. The turkeys will not be pressured during the first two season but is it worth putting in for 3 season?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ray,

I've hunted turkeys from April 10th to May 21st. The one thing I can tell you about turkeys is throw every "rule" out the window. Some years they are hot right out of the chute even before the season starts. They get all the rutting in they can stand by the first week of May and then they're done. This was the case last year. We had an early spring and the weather stayed pretty nice all spring. The turkeys got started in late march and in many cases were done by early may. Three years ago I couldn't even get out untill the last week in May. The weather that year was cold and wet with many late snow storms that seemed to stifle the birds. When I got out the birds were still vocal and looking for hens making for a great hunt.

Key Factor:
Towards the end of the cycle the hens have been laying eggs at the nest for about a three week period. When they get a full clutch of eggs they leave the tom and set the nest. When all the hens are on nests it leaves the horny toms standing around with nothing to do. During this transition the birds are very vulnerable to calling and will often come running in racing each other to see who can get to this "one "hen that hasn't been bred yet. Timing this "hot zone" can be tricky but it is red hot hunting when you get it right.

Bottom line, hunting the late season is a gamble. The weather is what dictates the birds activity and you're at the mercy of mother nature to get the thing timed just right.

When I plan a turkey hunt I always fly by the seat of my pants. I watch the weather and go when it's the right time. I know Utah's draw doesn't allow for that style approach, but if you've got two weeks to mess around with you can time your hunt in the most affective zone.

Good luck

Darin

P.S. did you get my PM?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully I'm not intruding on your post, but given the choice, what season would you choose and why Tex? I am looking at finally putting in for a unit this year with my 4 points, I know where I'd like to hunt, just not when.

Thanks

Tye


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If it were me, hunting in Utah, I'd take the first season.

1. The birds don't get hunted much so the chance of them being call shy are slim to none.

2. There are lots of toms in every unit. Calling in a nice tom that is not a boss tom is a cinch. It's like drawing the Wasatch elk unit and shooting a 300 bull. They are a dime a dozen.

3. Turkeys in this state are notorious for rutting early. Especially in the southern regions. It's nothing to see gobblers strutting in late March and early April. Get after them right out of the chute when they're fresh.

4. The toms are less beat up and shaggy from breeding, fighting, and running hens all day. therefore they make better mounting specimens. 

Now, if I was hunting a state with a two month season, less hunting pressure, and miles of open public land with millions of turkeys, I'd take the week off when the hens leave the toms and go to the nest. If you can time that just right hunting can be un-real. Dead turkeys!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Tex, I figured one of the reasons had to be because you get first crack, but the others eluded me. Very useful information.

Wouldn't attempting to mount turkeys be considered harassment of a protected species?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Wouldn't attempting to mount turkeys be considered harassment of a protected species?


 *()* -()/>- *()* -()/>-


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I think Tex pretty much laid it out for you guys. The one thing I would shy from this year (on public land) is the 3rd season. There will (or could) be lots of guys hunting with the additional tags available. Private land will curb the competition, but it might get crowded in popular public areas.

I will add that I really like the 3rd season. It seems most of the toms are going to come to the call and look for mates. I also notice that there may be 2-5 toms together and they almost step over one another to come in to a call and decoy. I have had tags for all 3 seasons and have guided turkey hunters for several years. Not saying I know anything more than the next guy, but turkeys can be the smartest animal or the dumbest, and that all can change from one day to the next. I put in this year for the 3rd season. Might as well draw and go hunt (both public and private lands).

Best of Luck on Your Hunt. If you need the name of a great bird taxidermist I can get you a number for a guy in South Jordan----- hahaha Just checking to see if Tex is awake.

One last point of advice -- DO NOT GUT A TURKEY. They are the finest tablefare, but if you gut one chances are you will hate the meat. Just breast them and cut off the legs. I can't wait to have fresh turkey hot fried in olive oil.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

[/quote]One last point of advice -- DO NOT GUT A TURKEY. They are the finest tablefare, but if you gut one chances are you will hate the meat. Just breast them and cut off the legs. I can't wait to have fresh turkey hot fried in olive oil[/quote]

I wish I would have done that last year. Its pretty bad and now I'm a breast and legger for life. _/O _/O


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well... I'll tell you my experience with what time of year to hunt turkeys; I like to hunt turkeys early in the year cause late it's to easy even thow right in the middle the birds come to the call better. This year I was going to put in for the late but then I figured if we had a early spring it would be better then, but then my borther-in-law told me there wouldn't be that many guys hunting the middle cause most would figure just like I did that the late would be too crowded so you better put in for the early cause the birds would still be bunched up and easy to find. So then I get to thinking, if the birds are bunched up and I can't find the bunch then I'd be screwed so I better put in for the late cause they would be all over the place and maybe I could find one by accident. Of course, finding one by accident ain't really true turkey huntin so the middle seemed like the best choice cause they wouldn't be bunched and they wouldn't be all over the place. So my advise to you is do as I suggested and put in when ever you can get the time to spend a few quality days in the spring woods!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Well... I'll tell you my experience with what time of year to hunt turkeys; I like to hunt turkeys early in the year cause late it's to easy even thow right in the middle the birds come to the call better. This year I was going to put in for the late but then I figured if we had a early spring it would be better then, but then my borther-in-law told me there wouldn't be that many guys hunting the middle cause most would figure just like I did that the late would be too crowded so you better put in for the early cause the birds would still be bunched up and easy to find. So then I get to thinking, if the birds are bunched up and I can't find the bunch then I'd be screwed so I better put in for the late cause they would be all over the place and maybe I could find one by accident. Of course, finding one by accident ain't really true turkey huntin so the middle seemed like the best choice cause they wouldn't be bunched and they wouldn't be all over the place. So my advise to you is do as I suggested and put in when ever you can get the time to spend a few quality days in the spring woods!


 *\-\* :shock: *\-\* :shock:

Ya! What he said... :?:


----------

